# does anybody have pics of lucan Ontario (70 inches)



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

I loved to see what 70 inches in 2 days looks like that sound like a hell of a storm 
"poor [email protected]*^5s


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

found this on the weather channels website


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Check out Davids farm on you tube.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I would like to see that as well


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://blogs.woodtv.com/2010/12/09/snowmageddon/


----------

